# Aero Bar Angle



## lejogger (13 Aug 2013)

No, not those delicious aero bars with the bubbly chocolate, but the ones I've bolted onto my road bike for a series of TTs.

Completed the first last week with a PB but wasn't comfortable at all. Felt far too stretched out (as you'd expect with clip ons on a road bike), so I've brought the pads back towards me so that my elbow angle is not so large, and I can grip the bars much closer to the base.

Positionally I'm feeling much more stable, compact and possibly more powerful, but the TT bars are slightly nose down just because they are. Is there a particular optimum angle that they should be at? I.e. parallel to the road, parallel to the stem or to top tube or the angle of my bars, or is it just whatever feels comfortable? 

Advice gratefully received.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

Your forearms need to be level, or slightly tilted up.


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Aug 2013)

Have you tried a TT specific saddle and sit more forward, (sitting on the rivet) as they say


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2013)

There is no best angle, much like there is no best position, despite lots of know-nothing know-it-alls telling you you should have a flat back this and hip angle that.

Re aero bars, I have mine tilted up quite a bit, it tests faster for me, I have noticed other people with wider shoulders have come out of the wind tunnel with them angled up too. Most people have them parallel to the ground, whether it is optimum for them or not, who knows, most people probably just think it is the correct way and many integrated bars don't allow the extensions to be angled, without tilting the whole base bar up, hence negating the benefit of an expensive aero base bar. Some people, albeit few have them angled down, these people are tyre touchers and look like freaks, but if they go fast, they go fast!


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Aug 2013)

It will not feel right at first, as YM says you need to sit slightly further forward on the saddle, some people also increase the saddle height slightly when using clip on bars. Make sure you test run any new position before the tt.


----------



## lejogger (13 Aug 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Have you tried a TT specific saddle and sit more forward, (sitting on the rivet) as they say


 
I've not got a specific TT saddle - but I do perch a bit more forward on my standard saddle when on the bars. Looking at my bike down in the foyer here at work the nose of the saddle is a little high too from when I switched seatposts which won't be making it any more comfy.

When I say that the bars are pointing slightly down, it is very slight... i might post some pics to show. In some they don't actually look like they are at all, it's just the comparison to the angle of the stem and hoods.

After my pasta I shall head down and level off the saddle and the bars and then test ride it on an easy commute home tonight. I can then alter again if necessary before the pre race warm up.

Cheers All.


----------



## lejogger (13 Aug 2013)




----------



## lejogger (13 Aug 2013)

Pic one they look fine but the hoods hide the flat part of the bars. It also shows that the saddle needs levelling!
Pic 3 shows that the bars are slightly down.


----------



## VamP (13 Aug 2013)

It would be very much more useful if you could get a pic of yourself on the bike. Turbo?

Level that saddle!


----------



## lejogger (13 Aug 2013)

Saddle now level (or more level) and aero bars slightly lifted. 

Will try to get a position pic on the turbo tonight.


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2013)

Nothing to do with your tri position, but those hoods could do with being lowered when you replace the tape next. Will give you a better braking position when deep in the drops.


----------



## lejogger (14 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Nothing to do with your tri position, but those hoods could do with being lowered when you replace the tape next. Will give you a better braking position when deep in the drops.


Cheers Gaz... I must admit I was unsure when I was setting them up. Handy to have this conversation as I'm just about to tape up my commuter so I can move them lower if needs be. 

My aim was to get the flat part of the hoods level with the bar angle so that side on it was as level as it could be until the natural rise of the hoods. Moving them forward will alter my position with regards to stem length etc. so it's a bit to play about with.


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2013)

Use this as a reference, imagine there is a line continued on from the bars as they are flat, the hoods should continue that line
Although remember it's personal choice and all about your comfort.


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2013)

I'm looking at doing some TT's next year with my local club - all 10milers


----------



## CJMac (8 Nov 2013)

With regards to saddle position for a TT, should the saddle be parallel with the top tube or should it be angled down to be level with the ground? I sit on the nose of my saddle during a TT but I'm not sure how my seat should be angled and I'm not sure what you mean by 'levelling' off the saddle. Thanks!


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Nov 2013)

CJMac said:


> With regards to saddle position for a TT, should the saddle be parallel with the top tube or should it be angled down to be level with the ground? I sit on the nose of my saddle during a TT but I'm not sure how my seat should be angled and I'm not sure what you mean by 'levelling' off the saddle. Thanks!



If the top tube is level with the ground (as is the case with most modern TT bikes) then it makes no difference, if you are using a road bike with a sloping tube, level with the ground. AS A STARTING POINT! It may need to be adjusted to fine tune comfort etc. If you are using a specialist saddle like an Adamo, follow their instructions as saddle set up is NOT conventional.


----------



## CJMac (8 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If the top tube is level with the ground (as is the case with most modern TT bikes) then it makes no difference, if you are using a road bike with a sloping tube, level with the ground. AS A STARTING POINT! It may need to be adjusted to fine tune comfort etc. If you are using a specialist saddle like an Adamo, follow their instructions as saddle set up is NOT conventional.



I'm just on a road bike with clip on bars atm. My top tube is slightly sloping so should I level my saddle out to be parallel to the ground to begin with? Only done a couple of TTs with the new clip ons but with the saddle being parallel with the top tube, slightly sloping, I have found the position to be pretty uncomfortable when perched on the nose of the saddle even over just a 10 mile course.


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> Nothing to do with your tri position, but those hoods could do with being lowered when you replace the tape next. Will give you a better braking position when deep in the drops.



For sure if you have smaller hands you will be able to grip more lever, but too far round puts stress on the writs when riding on the hoods. Fine tuning is required.


----------



## gaz (8 Nov 2013)

screenman said:


> For sure if you have smaller hands you will be able to grip more lever, but too far round puts stress on the writs when riding on the hoods. Fine tuning is required.


The same can be said if the hoods are too high. Stress on the wrists to get a good angle up to the brake levers


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> The same can be said if the hoods are too high. Stress on the wrists to get a good angle up to the brake levers



SRAM hoods are a different shape to Shimano hoods and it is not uncommon for them to be mounted high. This is not a problem with regards brake lever accessibility as you can alter the reach on SRAM brake levers independently of the hood position on the bars.


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> The same can be said if the hoods are too high. Stress on the wrists to get a good angle up to the brake levers


As I posted, fine tuning required.


----------

